# Can't upload pics from my iPhone



## smokingrookie (Jun 21, 2015)

Trying to do Q-view from my iPhone not having any luck. Can get everything ready and do a preview all looks good. When I hit submit it says unknown editor. Not sure what I need to do any help would be greatly appreciated. I kinda suck at technology lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 21, 2015)

Instead of a preview, have ya just tried submitting it ?  I have an iPad & just posted a thread with no issues !


----------



## smokingrookie (Jun 21, 2015)

WaterinHole you are a genius worked great!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 21, 2015)

Glad I could help !


----------

